# New Beretta?



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Has anybody looked at or purchased the new Beretta? Looks and feels like a really good gun!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

looks ok. The camo ones look junked because they didn't seal off the grips when they dipped them. Somebody lost their @$$ here, traded it in on a camo version, and its sitting for $800 like new, bet they got $750 or less traded on it.  Heard some reports of them shooting to the left, and someone said the rubber came off the grips. Im looking at a 391 Waterfowl in the near future.

Shoot Straight :sniper:


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

I used a 391 and it would not cycle with low power loads. I could not hit a thing with it!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I shoot a 390 and a 391, these shotguns are rock solid. If they ever fail to cycle you need to clean them, rule number one if you don't know how clean your firearms you shouldn't be using them. dd: 
These shotguns will cycle every load you put in them and they do not shoot to the left. :roll: 
The 391 Extrema in my opinion has the best chokes on the market, we have patterned tested Hastings, Pattern Masters and Undertakers, the factory chokes excelled with pellet count and pattern up to sixty yards.
A wingshooters testamonial!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah, I'd agree with 4Curl here, I've got 2 of them and they are awesome, plus never have to worry about the barrel rusting like my Super X2 did. All in all, awesome gun!!


----------



## Shorelunch (Aug 11, 2004)

I bought a AL 391 Urika with the Optima chokes and barrel last year. I shoot clays with 2 3/4's and hunt pheasants. The gun was flawless and shot straight . . . errr . . . except for a few roosters where the barrel must have "shot left." As with any gas autoloader, you must clean it often for it to run best. Very nice gun.


----------

